# Video capture/HDTV tuner recs



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm planning on converting my miniDV tapes to dvd and need a video capture card (firewire preferred) I also would like to watch ATSC HDTV on my computer. IS there a card that can handle both?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Generally, no.

FireWire isn't a "capture card", it's just a communications port, like USB or Ethernet. It just allows digital data transfer from your MiniDV camera to the PC. A PCI FireWire card can be bought from eBay for <$20 if your computer doesn't already have a FireWire (IEEE 1394) port.

As for an ATSC tuner, there are cheap, simple USB sticks that just do ATSC all the way to PCI and PCIe hybrid cards that do analog NTSC, digital ATSC, ClearQAM, and analog SD video capture, and everything between.

Look at the options here:

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/prods.html

Hauppauge is generally the most reliable and best-supported tuner hardware. Pick one, and then buy from Newegg or another trusted vendor.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

IIP said:


> Generally, no.
> 
> FireWire isn't a "capture card", it's just a communications port, like USB or Ethernet. It just allows digital data transfer from your MiniDV camera to the PC. A PCI FireWire card can be bought from eBay for <$20 if your computer doesn't already have a FireWire (IEEE 1394) port.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I must not have been clear. I am familiar with firewire. I just mentioned it 'cuz I know it is faster than USB. I was looking to see if there was a capture card to do MPEG-2 conversion on the fly so I could burn to DVD. If this card had an ATSC tuner, too it would have been a bonus.


----------

